# Kayak shops around Clayton, GA



## STEEPNDEEP (Apr 12, 2012)

*Head to Longcreek, SC*

About 45min away is Chattooga Whitewater Shop in Longcreek, SC. They normally have a good selection and there is a pizza shop there also. The river is really close so you should definitely get a run in.


----------



## shredder-scott (May 21, 2013)

I agree check out chattoga whitewater. They for sure rent rafts and duckies. And maybe hard shells. Mike is the owner and a great guy. I think 864 647 9083 is there number. And they are more like 15 to 20 min drive from Clayton. They also offer shuttle service. And Humble pie has great pizza right next door also owned by mike.

Good luck

Scott


----------

